# who is living in hertfordshire?



## thatsme (Jun 28, 2007)

just moved to a nice village.
now i am starting to socialize, not an easy thing to adjust, but all is great so far.
the only thing that is missing, is the interaction with other humans, i am starting to look for clubs, circles that may have something interesting.

or i am thinking to take an initiative to start my own circle, named "the why circle"

anyway, what are/were the most difficult hardle to get over?

cheers to all


----------



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

I live in Yorkshire. Although, I stayed in Hartford in America. I wonder if Hartford is named after Hertfordshire, since it is in New England.


----------



## thatsme (Jun 28, 2007)

actually the hertfordshire i am talking about is in the u.k
but thanks for drop by


----------



## Sallysoapdish (Aug 5, 2007)

I used to live there until May this year when I moved to live in Italy. Still, I say the best way to meet people is to work, then drag your new 'friends' out drinking!! Either that or get yourself down the village pub! Communities are quite close in villages and would be a good way to meet your neighbours - better still, get a job in the village pub!!!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Get involved in community events too. I'm involved in the local music scene and some local charities, and I'm constantly making new friends.

I like the job at a pub idea too though.


----------

